# Happy Holidays from the Shack!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

On behalf of all the staff here at the Shack we would like to wish everyone a happy holiday season. 

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*

If you are traveling, please be careful and drive safely. :T

God bless you and your family!


----------



## Demonseed (Dec 16, 2008)

And a very happy holiday to you and all patrons of the shack:demon:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Enter to win a $999 Benchmark DAC1 USB D-to-A Converter!*

HAPPY BELATED NEW YEAR SONNIE, AND GOD BLESS YOU!!!

How are you? What plans do you have for the new year?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Happy New Year to you as well Greg... :T

I actually haven't made any real plans, other that just keep on a keepin' on, if you know what I mean.

Just hangin' in there like a loose tooth ... :bigsmile:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Happy New Year to you as well Greg... :T
> 
> I actually haven't made any real plans, other that just keep on a keepin' on, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Just hangin' in there like a loose tooth ... :bigsmile:


That`s cool.


----------

